# Beetroot



## falcon123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Beetroot popped up in "Health News" the other day as the new superfood. Besides the traditional fresh and jars of pickled beetroot it is available in a couple of other forms. There is a beetroot drink but as it has added apple juice I find it causes a BG spike. In the Dutchy range there is a very pleasant beetroot soup which you can enjoy hot or cold. I imagine other people make it as well or you could make your own.


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah i remember i think toby mentioning something about beetroot the other day, i have the organic variety out of the pack twice a week, i dont think id like the drink although if it was pickled onion juice i would....


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2010)

We roast some of our home grown beetroot, and boil others to slice for sandwiches, having cut out the bits eaten by slugs


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

Are the black bits on the beetroot there for a reason ? or is it just he bad "bits" as i call them


----------



## FM001 (Oct 20, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Yeah i remember i think toby mentioning something about beetroot the other day, i have the organic variety out of the pack twice a week, i dont think id like the drink although if it was pickled onion juice i would....





I did indeed mention it Steffie, I eat beetroot every day and class it as a 'super-food'  which should be enjoyed by many for its health benefits, and the good news is........... its cheap also!  Toby.


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Jan 5, 2011)

Sure Beetroots got a very high GI so could cause a spike...it's a real minefield isn't it?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2011)

Ikey the tinker said:


> Sure Beetroots got a very high GI so could cause a spike...it's a real minefield isn't it?



According to my book it's medium GI, 64.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 6, 2011)

Beetroot seems to be the 'in' food at the moment, one of the many foods now to eat for good health.  I don't eat it every day but like picked beetroot and fresh beetroot in cheese sandwiches.  Came across a website below which was advertised in a magazine where you can take beetroot in capsule form,  I haven't bought any yet but may do 

http://powerhealth.co.uk/products-detail.asp?productid=1856


----------

